

Gigwalk Product Design: The Power of Simplicity - ntomaino
http://perceptive.ly/post/44550619050/gigwalk-product-design-the-power-of-simplicty

======
revicon
Thanks for the kind words Nick, we take a lot of pride in the design of our
site and our product. -Matt@Gigwalk.com

